# A simple fix to really improve your Xtrons sound quality



## CanadaTT (May 3, 2018)

I installed an Xtrons head unit in my 2008 roadster with the non-Bose stereo and while I like the built-in nav and the other features I was disappointed in the sound quality. The radio sound was especially "tinny" and overall no matter what music source I was using there was a definite lack of bass. I was seriously considering removing the Xtrons when I came across an article which describes a software mod for the Xtrons that dramatically improves the sound quality. The article is by a member of the XDA forum and what he did was write a modified piece of software for the sound processor and create a new amplifier app. As I was ready to give up on my Xtrons ever having good sound I figured it was worth a try. I have to say the results are excellent! The mod restores the bass output (especially on the radio) and improves the overall sound quality from all sources.
You do not need to be a computer expert - if you can unzip files and copy them onto an sd card you should have no problems. I have included the links to the articles which describe the process. Before you begin go into your Xtrons menu and get the firmware number of your head unit so you download the correct MCU file. (mine was the GS version, yours may be different). You will need to download the correct and latest version of the MCU file for your unit and the file for the new amplifier app (the amplifier app is the same for all MCU versions).
The updates are installed by removing your gps card and inserting a new sd card with the updated software. You then go into the Xtrons system menu and do an MCU update. Once that is completed and the system has rebooted a couple of times you can then install the new amplifier app off the same sd card. After everything is installed re-install your original nav sd card and disable your old amplifier app.
I did the installation with no issues and everything on my head unit works just like it did before but you can appreciate I make no guarantees as to your success. Good luck and good listening!
https://www.audi-sport.net/xf/threads/x ... nt.378941/
https://forum.xda-developers.com/androi ... r-t3834657


----------



## pdk42 (Apr 23, 2018)

Thanks for the tip. Might try it, but personally I found I could get the sound quality about right by a combination of turning on the "loudness" setting and tweaking the equaliser sliders.


----------



## John949 (Apr 12, 2017)

I did this upgrade somme time ago (I don't blame you for not finding my post as there are a lot of xtrons poststo search through)

https://www.ttforum.co.uk/forum/viewtop ... s#p9149771

For me the biggest advantage is that you can boost the line output level. With the standard amp app the volume was barely loud enough even at full volume.


----------



## Steve in Ireland (Oct 13, 2017)

I tried it some months ago and could hear no improvement, so I reverted to the stock equalizer app (although I chose to overwrite the modded MCU firmware with a later standard one rather than the original).

Mine has a Bose system. I'm happy with the bass (and I'm a bass guitarist :twisted: ).


----------

